# Cedarwood, lavender and lemongrass ratio



## soapylondon (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi all, I would like to make a soap with a combination of cedarwood, lavender and lemongrass, what ratio would you use for the soap to keep the men's appeal, I mean the lavender is not predominant. 
Otherwise, what ratio of Cedarwood-lemongrass would you use. 
I dont normally blend e.o, i just stick to one at a time, but of course cedarwood is too strong to go on its own. Do you find it accelates trace?? many thanks


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes cedarwood accelerates.  Since the cedar is the strongest I would use the lowest percentage for it, then lemongrass, and the lavender I would use the most because it is the lightest fragrance.


----------

